# Inyectar audio a modulo RF de 433 Mhz



## Rene (Ene 3, 2006)

Hola Muchachos, he conseguido un modulo transmisor y receptor de Radio Frecuencia de la empresa RF Solutions. El transmisor es modelo AM-RT4 y el Receptor modelo AM-HRR3 ambos en AM a una frecuencia de 433.92 Mhz.

Transmisor
http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/largeimages/C310988-01.jpg

Receptor
http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/largeimages/C451071-01.jpg

Mi problema es que estos son modulos para enviar datos y necesito enviar audio, si alguien sabe como se pueden utilizar para transmitir audio, le agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 7, 2006)

Esos módulos integrados tienen chips para funciones especificas, lo que hace muy improbable la modificación para usarlo de otra forma a la especificada por el fabricante.

Creo que lo mas conveniente es digitalizar la señal de audio y transmitirla de esa forma a través del modulo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rene (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola Li-ion, gracias por responder, quisiera saber si sabes como digitalizar una señal de audio.


----------



## EL_MAGO_3007 (Ene 11, 2010)

se puede convetir con conversores a-d y despues con d-a la mayoria son i2c y spi nose si te sirviran dado tu hardware suerte


----------

